# Whats the best way to build up 2 frame hives in time for almonds?



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

2 framers won't do much, it's more of a volume thing at that size. Do you see small hive beetles? Typically don't see many in these parts.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

beesohappy said:


> I know I need to start with feeding syrup but I'm concerned with the cold weather. Is it an issue? The bees are located in Linden CA.
> 
> Kieth Jarret has some pollen sub that I've heard great comments about but I worry about small hive beetles. I have around 40 that need building up.
> 
> Thank you for your help guys.


You've only about a month or so before Almonds, getting from a 2 frame to 8 frame is going to be pretty much imposible without a large infusion of bees into each hive. It has lots to do with the normal brood cycle of the bees, but also that the queen won't lay more eggs than the bees can cover and keep warm. At this point if you had actually 42 days till they were needed you would only get 1 full brood cycle of bees emerged. On two frames you're looking at about a 3.5 frame average IF they used EVERY cell for brood. That accounts for die off of the bees as normal foragers will die off.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I was gonna say, he has about 2.5 brood cycles for a March bloom, but what's a 2 framer going to do in January..... lay about 1 frame at most...... if you're lucky and warm.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Not much you can do with dinks except combine them. Thats what I do, though I often say "1 dink plus 1 dink = a dink". Some of those combined will pull ahead and make grade. The rest have other issues (usually poor queens or varroa problems) which is why they were dinks in the first place. So it doesn't bother me to throw away a queen or two in combining .I call this process 'making silk purses out of sows ears'. A large beekeeper once told me he hates years where he has a lot of dinks to combine. Better if they had just died and the equipment stored , as combining is labor intensive.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

loggermike said:


> I often say "1 dink plus 1 dink = a dink". .


HA Mike lol, we always say dink plus a dink= a dud.

Beesohappy, sorry about your small hives, but don't waste your money on Nutra Bee sub at this time, to little to late. 

I get many calls this time of year with the question of how do I get the count (3-4 framers) up before almonds, all I say is " Nutra Bee Sub is not " miracle grow & not wonder bread".


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Keith Jarrett said:


> HA Mike lol, we always say dink plus a dink= a dud.


Or, old bees plus old bees = old bees.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

True. And getting those fat winter bees raised in the fall can be a real challenge out here in CAL ,especially after the dry season we just came through.

Beesohappy, you might put those 2 framers in a 5 frame nuc box, and use them for plugging into some of the stronger hives that go queenless after being moved to the orchards. Assuming the queens are still ok and it was other factors that led to the weakness.


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

Common Core Math for beekeepers………..join three 3-framers = one 5-frame dink.



It's a fact of life.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Loggermike, you have a good idea downsizing the hives into nucs and reserving the queens for queen loss. 

Keith Jarrett, Is this a good time to start feeding syrup and sub? Is fall the best time to strengthen hives for almonds?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Keith Jarrett said:


> I get many calls this time of year with the question of how do I get the count (3-4 framers) up before almonds, all I say is " Nutra Bee Sub is not " miracle grow & not wonder bread".


But your website claims otherwise. www.nutrab.com. I looked at "What our customers say"



> I recommend NutraBee's high quality honey products to you and your family for overall health and wellness - Dr. Majd Arnaout, MD"


How much of your sub do you eat yourself, Keith?


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I am surprised a moderator would post something like this. It does not have the tone of a friendly jest.



Barry said:


> But your website claims otherwise. www.nutrab.com. I looked at "What our customers say"
> 
> 
> 
> How much of your sub do you eat yourself, Keith?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Probably New Years morning after disease.


WBVC said:


> I am surprised a moderator would post something like this. It does not have the tone of a friendly jest.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

WBVC said:


> I am surprised a moderator would post something like this. It does not have the tone of a friendly jest.


I think Barry is just pulling your leg, because I don't have a web site.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I figured the doctor recommending you feed it to your family was a give away that it was a joke....


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

WBVC said:


> I am surprised a moderator would post something like this. It does not have the tone of a friendly jest.


I know, I should be reprimanded! k: I'll leave that up to the *top* moderator.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I saw one of your posts deleted by another moderator Barry.... I thought that was funny...


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

2 frames to 6 is impossible in one month... THe duds that are 2 frames now were duds in the fall. That's when you had to catch them...
Either combine or buy bulk bees.

Hey, doesnt Keith sell bulk bees?:scratch:


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I spoke to a guy here in Lodi and he gave me these prices for sugar on Dec. 2nd Which one is the best to feed the bees right know to get the bees building up?

Current Lodi pickup prices for syrups are as follows:
Liquid sucrose $.2843/lb.
Type 50 Invert $.3276/lb.
Bee Blend $.2773/lb.
HFCS55 $.2550/lb.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Bee Blend.


----------

